# Kenpo Organizations



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

I was wondering if everyone could share their opinions about the different kenpo organizations that are out there.  Is it worth joining any of them? Pros and Cons?


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 3, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> I was wondering if everyone could share their opinions about the different kenpo organizations that are out there. Is it worth joining any of them? Pros and Cons?


 
 Are you looking for strickly Kenpo Orgs or general federations that include Kenpo?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

I guess it doesn't really matter.  As long as kenpo is included.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 3, 2007)

Is there anything in particular that you are looking for in a federation? I can only speak alittle about the USMA. They include all styles and thier board is supposed to be made up of many different stylists, including Kenpo. Thier website lists lots of schools and practioners about the country. I have spoken to one of thier directors and he seemed very knowligable in Judo and was easy to ask questions. 

There are lots of other Orgs about the world and I look forward to reading other folks replies.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 3, 2007)

Can I ask where in MA is Sagamore? I use to live in Ipswich. 
And to keep in the spirit of the tread  Do you presently belong to any federation, if so, what do you think of it, or have learned about them so far?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not really looking for anything specific.  I'm just wondering what is out there and what people's thoughts are about them.  

Actually, I guess I'm also wondering that if there are any federations out there that people like, what are their requirements for membership.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

dragonswordkata said:


> Can I ask where in MA is Sagamore? I use to live in Ipswich.
> And to keep in the spirit of the tread  Do you presently belong to any federation, if so, what do you think of it, or have learned about them so far?


 
Question 1:  Sagamore Beach is on the main land side of the Cape Cod Canal, just south of Plymouth.

Question 2:  I don't belong to any groups at this time.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't think organizations are all that important.  The single most important relationship in martial arts is between an instructor and their student.  Is YOUR instructor good?  Does he/she know their stuff?  We all know that organizations contain both good and bad individuals and instructors.  If you get a good one great, if not then what are you going to do about it?  There are other reasons, many people simply mention the social aspects, and it gives some sort of creedence for rank promotion.  

Lamont


----------



## Carol (Feb 3, 2007)

At their core, Martial Arts organizations legislate matters pertaining to rank...what material a (say) blue belt or a first black should know...what are the schools where one's rank is transferrable...at what rank does one get to call themselves a Grandmaster.

Is it worth joining?  Depends on if you have a need for that sort of thing.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 3, 2007)

dragonswordkata said:


> Is there anything in particular that you are looking for in a federation? I can only speak alittle about the USMA. They include all styles and thier board is supposed to be made up of many different stylists, including Kenpo.


 
I have issues with the USMA, if the one you are talking about is this one:  http://www.mararts.org/membership/certexample.shtml

Click on that link, choose your rank and choose your certificate, and they mail you whatever you say you are.  Right now, a 10 year old could click on that link and choose the "Grandmaster Certificate" and he is good to go.
If you pick an organization, pick one that either doesn't offer rank or one that has higher standards for getting rank.

AoG


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 4, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I have issues with the USMA, if the one you are talking about is this one: http://www.mararts.org/membership/certexample.shtml
> 
> Click on that link, choose your rank and choose your certificate, and they mail you whatever you say you are. Right now, a 10 year old could click on that link and choose the "Grandmaster Certificate" and he is good to go.
> If you pick an organization, pick one that either doesn't offer rank or one that has higher standards for getting rank.
> ...


 
I don't really get that impression from the USMA. I inquired about rank advancement and they told me lower belts can test, or prove thier present rank threw documentation or testing with one of thier certified testers. Higher belts, 3d dan and above, need documentation but generaly they also like to meet higher belts before recognizing the rank. 

Your warning is well noted AoG, caution & questioning is always wise.ty


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 4, 2007)

dragonswordkata said:


> Your warning is well noted AoG, caution & questioning is always wise.ty


 
I am glad to hear that they are making an attempt to fight fraud.  I will say that a couple of years ago, they were making some bad decisions on who to send rank to.  It sounds like they are trying to fix things.

AoG


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> I was wondering if everyone could share their opinions about the different kenpo organizations that are out there. Is it worth joining any of them? Pros and Cons?


 
Hello, There are many very excellant Kenpo/Kempo schools around and some questionable ones too!  Stay with those that have been around for a long time, many have lots of branches with great teachers.

Kenpo/Kempo systems have many parts to them, stand-up fighting,takedowns,locks,chokes,grappling in them.  Many also teach traditional weapons.  This style is very close to real fighting!

Finding a good Instructor....is important.

Best thing is attend a few classes and compare them to each other including the same systems that have several branches (you will want the best instructors!

Kenpo/Kempo is a great system to learn ( I have train in Tang Soo do, Shotakan Karate, and now UNIVERSAL Kempo-Karate schools, base in Hawaii, our Professor came from Kajukenpo systems).

Look at our Web site under: Universal kempo-karate schools associations.

...........Aloha


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 5, 2007)

there are so many of them, and they fight so much between themselves.

really, like some others have said.  don't worry to much about them.  find a good local instructor.  leave the politics to the old, fat kenpokas.

except for old fat kenpoka, our friend and colleague here.  he's awesome and should be given respect and cookies.


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 24, 2007)

First I would question do you belong to a dojo?  If not I would ask why would I want to join an organization?  What organizations are available in your area?  What do they have to offer?  What do they want from you?  Do you have to be a school owner or can you be an individual contributor?

For what it's worth....
Peace!
Jeff,


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm currently with USSD, which teaches Shaolin Kempo and is headed by a former student of GM Villari.  
One advantage is the flexible schedule, since my instructor practically lives at the dojo.
One draw back would be how much they charge, which is quite a bit more than any of the competion.
So there are pro's and con's.


----------

